# Dancing at Dealerships



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A humorous perspective of body language at a ag dealership by Dan Anderson.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

He has some good articles. I do enjoy reading his writings.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It seems that the dealership this guy goes the sales guys are kind of aggressive. They aren't that way at the two dealers I frequent most. The JD sales guys are more so.


----------

